# HDMI adapter for WII?



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

HDMI adapter for WII? Is there a reliable HDMI adapter that I can use to tie my WII into my HDMI 4x2 switch. Does connecting by HDMI cause any problems with the system?

thanks


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

aLittletank said:


> HDMI adapter for WII? Is there a reliable HDMI adapter that I can use to tie my WII into my HDMI 4x2 switch. Does connecting by HDMI cause any problems with the system?
> 
> thanks


I've never used one, but I've seen good things about the Wii2HDMI adapter:

http://reviews.cnet.com/game-accessories/neoya-wii2hdmi-converter-for/4505-10110_7-34139872.html


----------



## aLittletank (Dec 25, 2011)

That's the adapter that I ended up buying. It works fine now that I ensured that it was seated properly in the WII. Now the WII is fillling up my 110" screen and working as advertised.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Good to know! Now, one of these days I really need to get one myself. 

(either that or wait for the next gen wii)


----------

